# is my swordtail sick?



## jack_ (Feb 5, 2010)

hey everyone i recently got a new female swordtail and it was fine until the next day around the afternoon, it just started to hang around the top of the filter. i dont know if it sick or if its just being itself :/


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

scared maybe?
Is the tank cycled?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I will go with scared too. If there arent many hiding places in a tank, the fish tend to use the filters since they offer at least a little protection.


----------

